
What caused the mass panic at Newark airport? - tempsy
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/amberjamieson/alaska-airlines-newark-chaos
======
rolph
"Alaska Airlines did not answer any questions about the employee who caused
the commotion, saying it does not comment on personnel. CBS 2 reported that a
source told them the woman has bipolar disorder and had missed her
medication."

an allegedly mentally ill airline employee, harassed and assaulted pax, and
raised a false alarm and i would project, made a false security report.

This should be quite enough, its time that airline security was returned to a
realistic stance, and such individuals were removed from service. Its a damn
good thing this didnt happen in flight, and involve operation of the aircraft.

there was already a single case of a small air craft pilot having a passenger
suddenly take over the yoke and violently resist attempts to stop him holding
the plane in a nose dive. This incident in submission is not a rare one, but
everyone took her seriously, due to recency of other lethal incidents

